# 2000 Ford F250 4x4 Issue



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a copy of a wiring diagram for a 2000 F250 or there abouts. I am looking for the 4x4 aspect of the drawings?

I am having a 4x4 issue. The transfer case motor is working. The fuses are working properly, and I have no leaks or loose connections with the vacuum hoses. So I believe it is a electrical issue. 


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you have the combo manual locking hubs? If so, does the 4x4 work with the hubs manually locked?


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

TheXpress2002;988443 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of a wiring diagram for a 2000 F250 or there abouts. I am looking for the 4x4 aspect of the drawings?
> 
> I am having a 4x4 issue. The transfer case motor is working. The fuses are working properly, and I have no leaks or loose connections with the vacuum hoses. So I believe it is a electrical issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I am having the same problem. And did the same motor test and replaced the dash switch. Posted a while back about ESOF. It will work for a while then won't shift in , or out, it varies. I too have manual locking hubs but still a PIA. There is a circuit breaker under the hood and two relays also. Make sure and check them. I would like to find a manual lever but was told they don't exist. My next step is the ECM or main computer. Pricey.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Well if the motor test worked the right way then you might have to replace the GEM module


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

jb1390;988451 said:


> Do you have the combo manual locking hubs? If so, does the 4x4 work with the hubs manually locked?


same question i have. are they not working in auto? an if so do they work when manauly locked in?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Did you check for vacuum loss with a gauge?
It needs to hold vacuum and a gauge is the only way I know of to test that


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

I copied a the electrical diadram I have for a 2001 Superduty shift on the fly I have , maybe it will show you what funtions you need.


----------

